# Nov 2013 Pre-sell



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Pre-sell begins 10/26 ends 11/5 at midnight
We recently did two of these fragrance but there has been a high demand to offer them again. You can post to this thread or message me. Happy soaping!

Viva La Juicy {Type} $20.95 lb or $20.25
FP 200....Cat 4....7.1% Cat 9....7.1% No A, No D
A gourmet floral fragrance, which opens with top notes of wild berries and juicy mandarin. The heart encompasses a floral blend of honeysuckle, gardenia and jasmine, while the base notes await us with a gourmet rhapsody of warm tones of amber, caramel, vanilla, sandalwood, and praline.
35lb Minimum
　
Black Pepper $21.95 lb or $21.25 lb in 5lb jug
FP 212....Cat 4.... 4% Cat 9....5% Discolors to very dark brown (like bittersweet chocolate)
Can you say "Manly"?
Top: orange, apple, chocolate
Middle: nutmeg, ginger, cinnamon, clove,
Base: sandalwood, vanilla, amber, musk
35lb minimum
　
*Oatmeal, Milk & Honey...$18.00 lb or $17.50 lb in 5lb jug...
I was able to get a new lower price!
*Here it is! Not overbearing OOB and the fragrance cures to a warm "oats" fragrance. Nothing fake about this one. Don't miss out on this and I suggest if this is a great seller for you that you buy the 5lb jug and save on the per lb price as well as shipping. Cures to warm taupe in cp goat milk soap. FP 200, May be slight A. Cat 9... 9.2% Cat 4....10%
35lb Minimum


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I'd like a pound of oatmeal please.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you Angie


----------

